# Is anyone selling on Amazon?



## carvan (Mar 26, 2014)

We are looking to sell on amazon shortly and looking for those already selling there. I looked at this briefly before and remember then asking for upc number, etc. Thanks in advance for anyone info.


----------



## pinchedbeauty (Mar 30, 2014)

I currently sell there and yes you need upc codes. I get mine pretty cheap , just google upc.net. I love selling on there because they take their fees right away, instead of having to pay at the end of the month.


----------



## WAsoaps (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm kind of confused about UPC codes... does every individual item have a different UPC code? Or does each kind have a UPC?
Example: Unscented lard soap has one UPC code and Coffee Soap has another UPC?
or every single bar or the unscented lard soap has it's own UPC?

I'm thinking the former...?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Oct 29, 2014)

I've done a little research on UPC codes for my husband's business. I HATE manually counting stuff for his year-end inventory. Yes you would have an individual code for each item. Though I'm not especially fond of this lady, she did a good video when she opened her retail store.  I'm not as copy/paste savvy as others here, but you can find a You Tube video at Essential Soap "How to Buy Barcodes and Create Barcode Labels for your Homemade Soap Tutorial" with Essential Soap. Though it's drawn-out, I found it helpful as a primer to UPC codes.  How exciting that you are considering going "Big-time" with Amazon!


----------



## Stacy (Oct 29, 2014)

Here you go:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_fUhxj5ejE"]http://youtu.be/y_fUhxj5ejE[/ame]

btw if you just paste the link it auto embeds it, at least it does for me!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Stacy, I appreciate the education! I usually run with multiple windows open and sometimes, (more often than I want to admit ), I get "lost".


----------

